# Reparacion de Lavavajillas Balay



## maromu (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola. Traigo una consulta electronica de un componente de la placa de Control de un Lavavajillas Balay que no abre la puerta del detergente en el proceso de lavado. He detectado un TRIAC malo (en serie con el dispositivo que abre la puerta del detergente), una resistencia quemada que alimenta el GATE del TRIAC, y un transistor "digital" NPN (tiene dos resistencias internas de 47K) cruzado entre colector y emisor. Ahora tengo la duda de si otro transistor "digital" PNP comunicado con el anterior esta bueno y al sacarlo y medirlo con el polimetro en 20Megas me ha dado las medidas que se ven en el archivo adjunto.
¿Creeis que esta bien ese transistor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

No me gusta , 2-3 debería ser casi infinito . . .

Por que no te armás un circuito con 12 V , tu transistor , un led y su resistencia de 1k a ver que pasa . . .


----------



## Sanmanges (May 10, 2018)

Hola tengo un lavavajillas balay que se queda en un bucle constante y no sé de qué puede ser.El tema es que todo parece ir bien pero cuando lo pones está constantemente llenando y vaciando agua, sin arrancar nada más ni dar ningún fallo.
Me gustaría saber qué es lo que le dice a la placa que tiene agua y que debería calentar o recircular con la bomba . Espero haberme explicado bien y gracias a todos


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

Has buscado el manual de servicio del mismo? alli sale un diagrama con todo lo que tiene y respuestas a tu pregunta, utilizan, generalmente es un presostato, el equipo es comandado por un reloj semejante a los lavarropas en los modelos viejos y en los más nuevos un micrprocesador, un lavavajilla tiene muchos sensores, hay que ver cuales y cuantos lleva tu equipo, asi en el aire sin tener el equipo a la vista y sin un esquema es muy poco lo que se te puede alludar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Suelen tener un flotante con microswitch.


----------



## Sanmanges (May 10, 2018)

Lo primero dar las gracias por las respuestas tan rápidas.
Ahora a ver si soy capaz de concretar un poco mas.
El esquema yo no lo encuentro en ningún sitio el aparato es un balay 3VF342NP/14 de aproximadamente 2010.
El problema es que empieza a meter agua y antes de que se desborde la boya lo manda vaciar y así constantemente .Mi duda es que le dice a la placa que corte agua de entrada y la empiece a bombear/calentar para así saber un poco dónde mirar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Tiene otro sensor (boya y microswitch) para cuando la bomba de desagote pierde agua, además detecta si la bomba de lavado está atascada y no arranca.

Primerísimo de todo verificá que la bomba de lavado gire libremente .


----------



## Sanmanges (May 10, 2018)

Si la bomba gira.La boya en este modelo ,es la misma la interna que la de la gaveta inferior,pues una varilla las une y activan el mismo switch.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 10, 2018

Se me olvidó decir que en la entrada de agua hay un aparato con una "sonda" .
Podría ser esta pieza la que calculé el agua que a entrado para empezar el lavado?


----------



## Sanmanges (May 11, 2018)

He comprobado el présostato de entrada ,no sé si habrá otro y parece funcionar bien.Esta normalmente cerrado y cuando soplo la turbina gira y abre el contacto.
Una vez más gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Again ! 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primerísimo de todo verificá que la bomba de lavado gire libremente .


Si se atascó , la placa detecta sobreconsumo y da por finalizado el lavado , ya me ha pasado varias veces . . .


----------



## Sanmanges (May 11, 2018)

Te comento un par de cosas haber si me puedes ayudar.
Lo primero es que la bomba gira pero no loca tiene una leve resistencia que no sé si es normal(resistencia al darle al ventilador con un destornillador ,pero muy leve).
Después yo en ningún momento poniendo el polímero en los bornes tengo tensión ni cuando hago un reset de programa(este lo acaba sin dar fallo pareciendo estar todo bien) ni cuando lo pongo en funcionamiento.
Y tercero es que el caudalimetro de entrada nunca llega a estar abierto aunque sí que cambia la resistencia en el contacto.Deberia abrir el contacto completamente?.
Dejo unas fotos de la bomba haber si hay manera de probarla metiéndole 220V directos .
Insisto en agradecerte tu tiempo y conocimientos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

No , tiene que girar bastante libre , a ponerle lubricación , limpiar turbina , etc.

Primero podrías desconectarlo de la lavadora y probarlo con un cable a los 220 Vac

Habría que investigar el caudalímetro  , si da pulsos o cómo mide la cantidad de agua . . .


----------



## 24HTDE (May 19, 2018)

Sanmanges dijo:


> Hola tengo un lavavajillas balay que se queda en un bucle constante y no sé de qué puede ser.El tema es que todo parece ir bien pero cuando lo pones está constantemente llenando y vaciando agua, sin arrancar nada más ni dar ningún fallo.
> Me gustaría saber qué es lo que le dice a la placa que tiene agua y que debería calentar o recircular con la bomba . Espero haberme explicado bien y gracias a todos


 
Este fallo suele provocarlo el caudalímetro, es una pieza blanca  redondeada que va enseriada a la manguera de entrada  de agua, desconecta el conector y mira los pines a ver si están verdes,  en ese caso puedes limpiarlo con CRC o cambiar el  conector por uno nuevo y la conexión del caudalimetro limpiala bien. Si no encuentras oxido en el conector ni en los contactos del caudalímetro puede  que el sensor Reed este malo, en ese  caso tienes que sustituir el caudalímetro.



maromu dijo:


> Hola. Traigo una consulta electronica de un componente de la placa de Control de un Lavavajillas Balay que no abre la puerta del detergente en el proceso de lavado. He detectado un TRIAC malo (en serie con el dispositivo que abre la puerta del detergente), una resistencia quemada que alimenta el GATE del TRIAC, y un transistor "digital" NPN (tiene dos resistencias internas de 47K) cruzado entre colector y emisor. Ahora tengo la duda de si otro transistor "digital" PNP comunicado con el anterior esta bueno y al sacarlo y medirlo con el polimetro en 20Megas me ha dado las medidas que se ven en el archivo adjunto.
> ¿Creeis que esta bien ese transistor?
> Muchas gracias


 
No me cuadra la medida  entre 1-2 en inversa debería darte la suma de las dos resistencias y en directa una resistencia menor pero te da la misma medida.


----------



## Vmosli (Jul 14, 2022)

Hola, alguno sabeis de que capacidad es la resistencia que lleva el modulo de control de este lavavajillas en concreto que estais hablando?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 14, 2022)

Buenas. 


Vmosli dijo:


> Hola, alguno sabeis de que capacidad es la resistencia que lleva el modulo de control de este lavavajillas en concreto que estais hablando?


Es prácticamente imposible ayudarte con la poca información que das. 
Lo lógico sería adjuntar una imagen de la placa y la resistencia en cuestión. 
O al menos describir la resistencia y qué código de colores tiene. 

Las resistencias se miden en Ohmios, los condensadores se miden en capacidad  (Faradios).


----------

